# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  when do the timmins family come?

## stacyefc

when do scotts (stingrays) and dylans family come into it? i think janelle will be great in it cos she was really funny the last time she was in it.

----------


## Abi

Soon i think

I agree, she was really funny, but i kind of like Stingray using Susan as his mother.  I dont know why, i think its becasue they are so wierd, that it makes sense....

----------

